# 20% off pre-orders, free delivery + double points at tesco



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://direct.tesco.com/promo/?id=S00012272

forza 3 £31.95 :thumb::thumb:

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.206-8535.aspx

modern warfare 2 £35.97

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.206-2328.aspx


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Dont know wether to go for this or F1 2009.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

CODs at a good price there - ordered. Thanks


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for telling us  I get an extra bit of discount also :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

had to order forza :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm trying to order CoD but its being awkward, I want to collect at the store but its not givving me the option even though it gives the message about "if you choose to pick up the item you must bring the same credit card etc etc". any help??


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

will order forza soon, thanks mate 

Daniel


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

COD is now out of stock.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

theshrew said:


> COD is now out of stock.


Just let me order one after you had posted??


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Have Tesco's taken the money for any pre orders already? I was speaking to a mate who said they've charged his credit card already.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

adamf said:


> Have Tesco's taken the money for any pre orders already? I was speaking to a mate who said they've charged his credit card already.


I would guess so, normal practice with pre orders


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome, just ordered COD:MW2 - cheers for the heads up. :thumb:


----------

